# Impressed



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all,must say ,saw the egyptians yesterday (news) cleaning up the streets after the protests,ive never seen any other country/people do that,.pride.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it is lovely to see them do that.... just hope they keep it up, perhaps one of the first things the army should do is bring in litter bins for the streets.


----------



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Have been impressed actually more than impressed with the Egyptian people through the whole process. To all of the Egyptian people who had the courage and strength to stand up against a corrupt system for their rights and freedoms for a better future for themselves, their families, and future generations. You are an inspiration for millions of people across the globe. You handled adverse conditions with class and dignity. You are true heroes.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Same here. From the courage and determination shown by the protestors, from the way the people worked together to secure the streets, preserve order and to care for each other during the dark days, and from the concern, courtesy and care I've had from Egyptians over the last two weeks, I've been hugely impressed by the Egyptian people.

The clean-up operations taking place and a huge sense of (infectious) optimism and national pride I am now seeing really gives a sense of a good future ahead.

Well done Egyptians. You've shown the world what you can do, and you can be very, very proud of yourselves.

:clap2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Same here. From the courage and determination shown by the protestors, from the way the people worked together to secure the streets, preserve order and to care for each other during the dark days, and from the concern, courtesy and care I've had from Egyptians over the last two weeks, I've been hugely impressed by the Egyptian people.
> 
> The clean-up operations taking place and a huge sense of (infectious) optimism and national pride I am now seeing really gives a sense of a good future ahead.
> 
> ...



Excellent comment. Totally agree.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I have seen Egyptians here throw things NEXT to the litter bin I take all my rubbish home with me

Sharm is still far cleaner than where I came from in the UK

As least I don't have to see needles, sick, chip shop papers, chavs pushing a pram and throwing a can of cider or have to allocate my rubbish into little silly bins with a rule I can only place 3 small bags outside my house with no cat litter in them, and get fined for putting them out on the wrong day and when I did put them out get soaking wet and have the foxes rip open the bags which are now running rife.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I have seen Egyptians here throw things NEXT to the litter bin I take all my rubbish home with me
> 
> Sharm is still far cleaner than where I came from in the UK
> 
> As least I don't have to see needles, sick, chip shop papers, chavs pushing a pram and throwing a can of cider or have to allocate my rubbish into little silly bins with a rule I can only place 3 small bags outside my house with no cat litter in them, and get fined for putting them out on the wrong day and when I did put them out get soaking wet and have the foxes rip open the bags which are now running rife.




It's horses for courses...in my place in Scotland I have never seen what you see in the UK but in Cairo I see everything you do minus the tossing of cans of cider... but I do see a lot of glue sniffing here and the tossed bags.
Sharm is not Egypt... it is a seaside resort aimed at tourists who will not put up with rubbish etc,


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's horses for courses...in my place in Scotland I have never seen what you see in the UK but in Cairo I see everything you do minus the tossing of cans of cider... but I do see a lot of glue sniffing here and the tossed bags.
> Sharm is not Egypt... it is a seaside resort aimed at tourists who will not put up with rubbish etc,


Hurghada also is a seaside resort but go behind the main roads and you will find mounds of rubbish......my house was in Dahar the old city as they call it and was constantly sweeping up syringes that had been left by the walls of my house.....drug taking is a big,big problem in Egypt unfortunately


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Hurghada also is a seaside resort but go behind the main roads and you will find mounds of rubbish......my house was in Dahar the old city as they call it and was constantly sweeping up syringes that had been left by the walls of my house.....drug taking is a big,big problem in Egypt unfortunately




It sure is.. I have said in here before that my friends son is a heroin addict.. 

For anyone who is interested in the drug problem here just read A quarter gram.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's horses for courses...in my place in Scotland I have never seen what you see in the UK but in Cairo I see everything you do minus the tossing of cans of cider... but I do see a lot of glue sniffing here and the tossed bags.
> Sharm is not Egypt... it is a seaside resort aimed at tourists who will not put up with rubbish etc,


True it's Disneyland here.

I have seen and smelled hashish here around a certain area I won't name lest it attract people there..it's rife once the shops are shut, also been offered it by some shady looking characters in a truck, been invited inside never went, in one of the hair salons they were sitting there snorting what appeared to be coke, but it looked brown, how they can afford it I have no idea, I was also offered "temaz" (temazepam) again I said no to all of these they mixed it with carbonated apple juice and said "drink...it's Egyptian tea, it makes you forget"

Yah right forget my bling has been taken and my wallet is gone..and who knows I might walk up walking like an Egyptian :eyebrows:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Gone from my flat to the office this morning (Maadi)- I cannot see any sign of improvement in the litter situation!

You will have more chance trying to strike a match on wet tripe than there is of the rubbish & cleanliness being sorted out here.
(ever the optimist)
Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Gone from my flat to the office this morning (Maadi)- I cannot see any sign of improvement in the litter situation!
> 
> You will have more chance trying to strike a match on wet tripe than there is of the rubbish & cleanliness being sorted out here.
> (ever the optimist)
> Kev




Lol Kev


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> Gone from my flat to the office this morning (Maadi)- I cannot see any sign of improvement in the litter situation!
> 
> You will have more chance trying to strike a match on wet tripe than there is of the rubbish & cleanliness being sorted out here.
> (ever the optimist)
> Kev


Think i have to agree with there......that's why i thought it was strange when they started to clean up Midan Tahrir


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Think i have to agree with there......that's why i thought it was strange when they started to clean up Midan Tahrir




It was only one day and the tv cameras were still there


----------

